# مراحل بناء برج دبي .. بالصور



## kasberiraq (14 سبتمبر 2009)

برج دبي ، الاطول بالعالم






هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 800x479 ، الحجم 83 كيلوبايت .






مارس 2004 


مرحلة وضع الأساسات 

إقامة 192 عموداً على عمق 50 متراً يشدها بعضاً إلى بعض حزام سميك من الإسمنت المسلح.




هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 1024x768 ، الحجم 129 كيلوبايت .









هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 800x532 ، الحجم 146 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 800x532 ، الحجم 154 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 1000x748 ، الحجم 180 كيلوبايت .









هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 1000x749 ، الحجم 171 كيلوبايت .








سنة 2005



البرج بدات تظهر ملامحه .. اصبح يرتفع بسرعه بمعدل طابق كل 3 ايام




هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 800x532 ، الحجم 146 كيلوبايت .





المشروع يعمل في تنفيذه حالياً نحو 7500 مهندس وعامل




هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 800x532 ، الحجم 165 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 677x960 ، الحجم 175 كيلوبايت .







برج دبي في 2006

ظهرت فيه الطوابق السفلى والعريض للبرج





هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 1122x1496 ، الحجم 364 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 1122x1496 ، الحجم 446 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 864x1296 ، الحجم 143 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 768x1024 ، الحجم 239 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 1000x1504 ، الحجم 614 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 1024x768 ، الحجم 88 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 1000x750 ، الحجم 254 كيلوبايت .







برج دبي في 2007


اكتمال جسم البرج واقترابه من الابراج النهائيه




















هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 806x1210 ، الحجم 114 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 972x1296 ، الحجم 105 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 1037x691 ، الحجم 96 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 1210x806 ، الحجم 135 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 1210x806 ، الحجم 144 كيلوبايت .





البدء بتركيب زجاج الواجهه





هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 972x1296 ، الحجم 188 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 922x1229 ، الحجم 94 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 1229x922 ، الحجم 111 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 922x1229 ، الحجم 126 كيلوبايت .






برج دبي في 2008

انتهاء الاعمال الخارجيه للبرج وتركيب الزجاج الخارجي والوصول للصوره النهائيه




هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 922x1229 ، الحجم 125 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 922x1229 ، الحجم 149 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 658x1600 ، الحجم 119 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 922x1229 ، الحجم 141 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 922x1229 ، الحجم 130 كيلوبايت .









هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 922x1229 ، الحجم 176 كيلوبايت .









هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 730x1024 ، الحجم 166 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 984x984 ، الحجم 202 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 800x800 ، الحجم 189 كيلوبايت .









هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 768x1024 ، الحجم 64 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 691x922 ، الحجم 41 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 691x922 ، الحجم 41 كيلوبايت .






2009


عام التشطيبات الداخليه و افتتاح البرج


خارطة البرج






هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 3344x4224 ، الحجم 1016 كيلوبايت .








هذه الصورة مصغرة ، اضغط على الشريط لمشاهدتها بحجمها الاصلي وهو 786x514 ، الحجم 59 كيلوبايت .











البرج وصل ارتفاعه الى 780 متر .. وافشى احد المهندسين بالمشروع بان الطول قد يرتفع الى 800 متر

تحتاج الى 55 ثانيه حتى تعبر 500 متر

يضم 54 مصعداً


​
ارجوا تثبيت الموضوع وضمه للموسوعه لانه انجاز عربي ومفخرة عربيه وصرح عالمي من صروح العالم المتحضر​


----------



## مؤيد علي حسين (14 سبتمبر 2009)

لا اعرف كيف اشكرك ، جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafasas (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير الله يفتحها عليك وعلينا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا- شىء رهيب الظاهر انو القيامه قربت


----------



## المساح10 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ابداااااااااااااااااع
لك الف شكر على الصور


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع و صور رائعة

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## odwan (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ألف شكر صور رائعة ومضمون أروع


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد ماشاء الله شىء رهيب بجد كنت نفسى اشارك فى العمل ده وليه الشرف بجد ماشاء الله .


----------



## فاضل عبد اللطيف ال (12 أكتوبر 2009)

برج روعه، وتصميم أروع للمنطقة المحيطة بالبرج. أبشروا ياعرب ففيكم ناس تخطط وتنفذ تبني وتعمر.


----------



## ايهاب 5_11 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
شي روعة...........


----------



## بن زيمه 99 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/مصطفى السواح (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر ياهندسه


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## marwan dodo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## basheerhoseen (22 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## عبدالغنى صقر (7 ديسمبر 2009)

a;vh


----------



## eyt (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير بس ابغ استفسر ليش الادوار الي فوق بس حديد عادةً بيكون كلة حديد 
والف شكرا


----------



## surveyor_sayed (16 فبراير 2010)

صور أكثر من رآئعه تسلم يآ غالي


----------



## سورين (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (13 يناير 2011)

تخيلوا كميه اعمال المساحه في هذا المشروع 
مهووووووووووووله


----------

